# ebay carboy



## countrygirl (Jul 22, 2010)

i just purchased my first 6 gallon glass carboy. good price on ebay. came in what looks to be it's original shipping package, special made for this size carboy. they were advertised as used, but clean. however, it has a small chip in the outer lip. airlock/bung will not be affected at all. this is still ok to use, isn't it?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes you should be ok as long as there is not a crack. So what was the price and s/h.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 22, 2010)

sending you pm


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 22, 2010)

countrygirl said:


> sending you pm



PM?

PM?

We're all family here.

.....
...
...

you could pm me...I'd like to know.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 22, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> PM?
> 
> We're all family here.
> 
> you could pm me...I'd like to know.



Darren, there are carboys available on Ebay for less than 40.00 including s/h. I was looking at them tonight.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw a 6 gallon one on amazon for $28.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> I saw a 6 gallon one on amazon for $28.



Was that the end price after shipping? These were around $4.00 and $33.00 shipping.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 23, 2010)

these care out of the carolina's...33 $ s/h and i got mine for less than 5$ on the bid...glad i didn't get rooked, lol. they had 3 more, but i did message them to please check the lips and rims. just glad mine is still usable. the packaging was awesome. i'll try to post a pic sometime. i will be keeping it in this foam container as it will protect from light, too. if anyone else gets one, let me know how it is.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 23, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Was that the end price after shipping? These were around $4.00 and $33.00 shipping.



Not sure what shipping was - heading to the corner.....


----------



## wyntheef (Jul 23, 2010)

Shipping costs are definitely keeping me shopping local for anything like that.


----------



## BobF (Jul 23, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> Shipping costs are definitely keeping me shopping local for anything like that.


 
The $28.07 Amazon carboys ship FREE


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 23, 2010)

Damn - hard to beat that price - most of the shops where i can get them from run about $40.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2010)

BobF said:


> The $28.07 Amazon carboys ship FREE



Yep they are sure just like the $53 wine press...OUT OF STOCK! 

Paklab Glass Carboy 23 Liter, 1.9-Pound Box
Other products by Paklab 
No customer reviews yet. Be the first. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Price: $28.07 ($0.92 / oz) & this item ships for FREE with Super Saver Shipping. Details 

*Temporarily out of stock. *


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup - here is the url:

http://www.amazon.com/Paklab-Glass-Carboy-Liter-1-9-Pound/dp/B002VFXW5W/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1279900062&sr=1-4

Think i might order one.


----------



## lindberg (Jul 27, 2010)

*Amazon Carboys*

I ordered two of these Amazon 6 gal in June and a third in July. They weren't in stock at the time I placed the order. I just got the message over the weekend that they were back in stock. Today I got the message that they had all shipped. The estimated delivery date is tomorrow? Somehow I can't believe that they were shipped today and will arrive tomorrow.

Can't beat this price!
Item Subtotal: $28.07
Shipping and handling: $13.43
Super Saver Discount: $-13.43
Total: $28.07

I've got two Cru Select kits waiting in the wings for these Carboys to arrive. I need to get one in the primary.
Laura


----------



## lindberg (Aug 4, 2010)

*Amazon Carboys*

I received my Amazon 6 gallon carboys. They are nice, just what my local store sells for $45. The shipping only took two days. I think they traveled from California to Arizona. I went back to Amazon to order some 3 gallon and they were all out. 
Laura


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 4, 2010)

lindberg said:


> I received my Amazon 6 gallon carboys. They are nice, just what my local store sells for $45. The shipping only took two days. I think they traveled from California to Arizona. I went back to Amazon to order some 3 gallon and they were all out.
> Laura



i, too, have been watching these, and still out of stock...just got outbid on one on ebay, but still have high bid on one, lol


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah - i ordered one on amazon the about a week ago for $28 - still waiting to ship....


----------



## lindberg (Aug 4, 2010)

*Amazon Carboys*

For the 6 gallon carboys I was able to order them when they were out of stock. I had to wait 6 weeks until they shipped. 

The three gallon they won't let you order them until they come back in stock. It seems like they only stay in stock for a day or two and then they are sold out again.
Hope I'm able to get two three gallons the next time they are back in stock.
Laura


----------



## BobF (Aug 6, 2010)

lindberg said:


> I ordered two of these Amazon 6 gal in June and a third in July. They weren't in stock at the time I placed the order. I just got the message over the weekend that they were back in stock. Today I got the message that they had all shipped. The estimated delivery date is tomorrow? Somehow I can't believe that they were shipped today and will arrive tomorrow.
> 
> Can't beat this price!
> Item Subtotal: $28.07
> ...


 
I just ordered 7. They're OOS. I'll update when I get a shipping notice.

$196.49US for 7 x 6g carboys with ZERO shipping/handling charge - pinch me!!


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 6, 2010)

has anyone used the PET plastic carboys. they sure sound good, but with what kind of results???


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 6, 2010)

BobF said:


> I just ordered 7. They're OOS. I'll update when I get a shipping notice.
> 
> $196.49US for 7 x 6g carboys with ZERO shipping/handling charge - pinch me!!



Nice!! I need to get about 4-5 more - sounds like an early b-day gift to me


----------



## BobF (Aug 6, 2010)

winemaker_3352 said:


> Nice!! I need to get about 4-5 more - sounds like an early b-day gift to me


 
I'd like to have 40 or 50 just so I could display them and brag about what a great deal I got on them! ;-)


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 6, 2010)

BobF said:


> I'd like to have 40 or 50 just so I could display them and brag about what a great deal I got on them! ;-)




Yeah - if money grew on trees


----------



## sly22guy (Aug 7, 2010)

Our local Reading China & Glass has 5 gal for sale under $30.00 i believe i have to go check some time but they had skid loads when i drove by the other night.


----------

